# ON Property Tax Credit and Omitted Taxes from previous years



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm doing my taxes return and I'm just going over form 479 for the property tax credit. The guide says this only applies to property tax paid in 2009.

I live in a condominium in Toronto that finished construction in 2007 but they only just finished their assessment of property value in late 2009, so I got hit with Omitted taxes from 2007-2009.

Now does this mean that for my 2009 tax return, i can only claim the property taxes paid for 2009, and I would need to go back and modify my 2008 and 2007 tax returns in order to claim those credits, or can I just lump them together for this tax season because 'technically' i PAID these taxes in 2009?

Thanks!

======
UPDATE: Hi everyone, I just went through the calculations and realized that I wouldn't get anything for this tax credit. But if anyone knows the answer to my question, it'd still be interesting to know the answer and perhaps it may help someone else out.
Thanks.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

You would declare the actual amount paid in 2009, even if some of it applied to prior years. Same thing if you reneged on your prop taxes, then made a lump sum catchup payment.


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks! Hope that helps someone.


----------

